# Private Message



## In the Kitchen (Mar 7, 2013)

I did get notice through my email that there was private message for me.  How come I don't get notice anymore?  Is there a fee?  I wanted babetoo to answer my last email and have neighbor who has hacked into my computer and does what she wants to control me.  I do not want to ignore my messages from Discuss Cooking.  I NEED these people. Not people who live across street from me.  They are worse than having devil in my home.  They are in here too.  Nothing will stop her has too much money to play.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 7, 2013)

You should check your spam folder to be sure it is not going there.

Your account itself looks like it is set up correctly for this.


----------

